# PV hotels



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

I am planning a trip to PV in a few weeks. Stay 3 days with friends picked up at the airport.

Wanting tips on decent hotels 600-700 peso max ,or less.
Anything more expensive is easy to find online.
How easy is it to find hotels while driving around, hotels less than 700 peso a day?

Thanks.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> I am planning a trip to PV in a few weeks. Stay 3 days with friends picked up at the airport.
> 
> Wanting tips on decent hotels 600-700 peso max ,or less.
> Anything more expensive is easy to find online.
> ...


I like the Costa Casiev at the SE corner of downtown. Safe, clean, reasonably quiet. Last month single 400 / double 600. Parking lot, although it's shared with a Comex paint store during the day.
4 blocks down (towards the beach) on the same street is Posada Roger, a little more expensive and no parking, but quite pretty. Farther north, past the river and the malecón, is Paloma del Mar (locked parking area across the street), which is on Bookings. Many more in that price range, but these are three I've stayed at. I think most cheaper hotels are on Google Maps now, but probably don't have a website, let alone on-line booking.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Sounds like parking is a real issue in Puerto Vallarta. Or maybe it is if i stay anywhere close to being Central. ?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> Sounds like parking is a real issue in Puerto Vallarta. Or maybe it is if i stay anywhere close to being Central. ?


It can be, like the traffic, but nothing to the extent it is in the center of GDL or any other major city. Still, you're more limited if you expect on-site parking in the more economical hotels. OTOH, street parking in the central area of Vallarta is scarce but not impossible; and seems fairly safe, both for your vehicle and for you, if you stick to the better trafficked streets with good lighting. It also helps that PV is nocturnal, with the last partiers not staggering home til nearly dawn. I've left my vehicle out many nights in PV centro, nothing ever happened. My rule of thumb is that if there are lots of rides parked somewhere overnight, especially if most are more attractive targets than mine (they are), it's probably safe. Like anywhere else, be wary of hoods and streets where nobody dares park at night. Or you can find one of the big public estacionamientos a block off the beach and see what they charge.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Good. Paid Parking sounds ok if an option. Was surprised to see paid parking at a mall in Tepic last time i was there. No pay at a mall i visited in Mazatlan.
12 pesos up to 3 hours and 50 pesos maximum at the mall in Tepic.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A number of inexpensive places in old town have parking but it may be across the street or around the corner


----------

